# Skinned horse head



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Gross!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

it's very distrubing...the police won't do anything.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

:shock:


Literally my facial expression after I finished reading your post. 

Have there been any other unexplained dumpings of dead animals in your area? Any stolen pets/horses?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

No not yet anyways...not that I have heard of but in september and last spring there were horse rapings happening at our fairgrounds...I am worried that there is some sicko out there who plotted this out in revenge...Who could do something like that?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd be a tad bit nervous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Not to doubt you but any chance its a skinned elk head? Or moose head? With just the eyes, skin, etc they look alot like a horse head.
We have folks here swear they have seen a human foot and it is a skinned bear foot.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh wow. How awful. Like WG said, could it be something other than horse?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> Not to doubt you but any chance its a skinned elk head? Or moose head? With just the eyes, skin, etc they look alot like a horse head.
> We have folks here swear they have seen a human foot and it is a skinned bear foot.


 

well...I never thought about that...I guess they have similar head shape. I will look in the paper on monday and keep and eye out on city websites.

skinned bear feet look like human feet? really?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm hoping it was just some kind of other animal. And if it was a horse I really hope it wasn't a stolen horse.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Piaffe saw it too..she said it looked like a horse..I'm asking her if she thought maybe it could be an elk.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh and I personally think it's a horse head as I was really close to it and I have a feeling it happened last night on new years eve.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

:shock:
That's nasty and evil.
I would have cried to see it.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

that sounds exactly how a butcher would do it. ears missing and all that.

i dissected a horse head about a month ago and it's ears were missing but it did have hair. we had to skin it ourselves. 

it could have been an accident... fallen off a lorry or something. at least i hope so!

tbh, you need to know what you are doing when you skin a horse and you need a sharp knife! it's not easy!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

And also maybe it had been dead somewhere else, and an animal dragged it there. You just can't know and the police won't be able to do much (if anything) about it.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well I just hope it isn't something people are doing to random horses...I am hoping SDFA is right and I believe you have to know what you are doing to skin/butcher an animal...I heard it was difficult.

Also we have a big cat park a city away and people send their horses there for the cats but the butcher does it there soo...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe it fell off the truck that was taking them to where they dispose the remains, if that's how they dispose the remains? Cause at cat parks the horses are shot before they are cut up and such. So no pain or stolen horses were involved if that's where the horse head came from.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I think you would have heard about a distraught horse owner that has a horse with no head by now if something suspicious had happened.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Skinning a deer, moose, elk or buffalo etc is very very hard work and very precise. I "cape" deer, elk and game like for folks who want to mount them. I have been doing it for years and its very tedious work to get the skin off without cutting it, especially around the eyes, nose and bones of the face. Its not something that the average person is going to do for fun.
I suspect if this is truly a horse, then it probably fell off a rendering truck. I still wonder if its not an elk or moose, if you have not seen what one looks like skinned, minus the ears nose and just the eyes, it is very deceiving. 
And yes, a skinned bear foot looks like a human foot. Many people report finding a human foot and it ends up being a bear foot that some dog has drug home after the owners skinned it out.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh my! That's just... ugh! I don't understand why people can be so cruel and heartless.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay,so I talked to the lady that told me about it and she also said it was a horse head. She said it wasn't a elk head at all.
Also this guy that lives next door said their is a man that eats horses and his wife told him to shutup...that's the rumor..says he butchers them and sticks them in his freezer but maybe he is trying to scare us but I would be more scared as they have horses next to him


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

It is a real possibility that there is a man that eats horses close to you, after all there is nothing illegal about eating your own horse. Now the connection to the severed head, I doubt. I agree that it was probably form a shipment of carcasses headed to the big cat park or something. Or maybe the man who eats horse butchered it and a dog ran off with the head?

Probabaly nothing cruel or evil or anything.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

so you think there are people in the USA eating horses ?O.O

Maybe it did fall off a truck. Still pretty dang gross..it's not everyday you see a horse head laying on the road.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah I know there are, so what meat is meat and horse is good tasting meat.I used to live down the road from people who ate horses, kept them just like every other livestock animal is kept and killed and butchered them the same way. Nothing cruel or gross, the meat actually tasted really good and rich. Yeah I ate some.

It is not illegal to eat or butcher horse meat in the US you just cannot sell it.

And it is the same as seeing a deer or raccoon or something laying on the side of the road, maybe plus a little shock factor because it is a "pet" type animal.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

O.O

you ate a horse?! whoa..first person to know of eating a horse....
so people can butcher a horse and eat it in america?? What does it taste like? I could never eat a horse..no way..unless I was seriously starving.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I didnt eat the WHOLE horse haha, and It lust looked like red meat, I didnt flinstone it and just grab a freshly dead leg. I tried it both grilled and chicken fried, tasted like a cross between bison, deer, and cow. Nothing weird or anything, they had it in the deep freezer packed in butcher paper just like when you pick meat up at the actual butcher. 

They also kept cows and chickens and I think they had a couple of pigs. They had a shed with a few deep freezers in it that they stored the meat and veggies from the garden in, real down home people. The animals were free range and well fed, very well cared for.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

WOW...

I mean I guess it is just another animal but I think of them as pets and for work. So my eyes are currently like this O.O

ewwwww.

glad you didn't just flinstone it


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL, yeah it is really just all a matter of thinking. No big deal really.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

so if you saw someone cooking up some horse burgers..would you ask to have one?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

No, I just wanted to try it. Well actually maybe if i were hungry


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have this strange thing where if I see what I'm eating I won't eat it. Like I have a horse just outside and eating horse would be awkward to me. I dunno know why, but it just is.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I would try horse... And maybe even dog. I would eat cat for sure, just as long as they were clean. 
Mt. Lion is stringy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

GreyRay said:


> I would try horse... And maybe even dog. I would eat cat for sure, just as long as they were clean.
> Mt. Lion is stringy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Me to...
People complain about the dog slaughter overseas but you know I bet there aren't very many stay dogs rooming around and starving. :lol:

I would try horse but wouldn't raise one for it. I think cows would be easier to fatten up and care for !


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Now see, I dont think I would try dog or cat, not because of the pet factor, but for some reason I am unsure about eating carnivore. I have never eaten anything other than prey animal or omnivorous scavenger type you know like cow, pig, chicken, horse, deer, elk, bison, turkey, and wild boar.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Oh man, never come to our house. :lol: We have a rather large collection of horse skulls from over the years! My grandpa has 80 acres, so when an animal died it was just dragged to the "death clearing" and polished off by the wildlife. Years later, there's nothing but a massive clearing of bones so me and my sister went and collected all the horse and cow skulls.

I don't think I would trouble the police with something so mundane. If I found a mutilated animal corpse or something highly suspicious, I would consider contacting authorities but a skinned head I doubt I would - as wyoming said, it's not a small task and not something someone is doing for fun. Around here, it's nothing to find random skeletons and skulls in various states of decay,

I would love to try horse. I've never had the chance. I think it would be smarter to use cats and dogs as food instead of wasting them, but with being carnivores and medicated pets I can see why we don't.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

you guys are gross...nassttty..but like honeysuga it's just thought of mind.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> but with being carnivores and medicated pets I can see why we don't.


Ya see, I feel there is an actual reason I do not want to eat carnivorous animal... I just cant remember why exactly though.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have absolutely no objection to eating herbivorous or omnivorous animals, but the idea of eating a carnivorous animal gives me the heebie-jeebies, for some reason. :shock:

Eating meat eaters just seems wrong, for some reason. :?

Not in a 'ZOMG, save the all pwetty doggies and kitties!' way, but in an 'Ewww, that sounds gross!' way.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I ate bear once...that was reaaally good..fatty,but good.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

People eat fish. And those fish eat smaller fish, wouldn't that make fish carnivores? Just saying.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Fishies are omnivores, idk why that makes it better though. I guess itis because they eat other prey animals and you never know what diseases those prey animals have or what has gotten from the prey animal into the carnivore or something along those lines. Plus I kinda dont want to eat anything that can eat me back.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Kates, that makes them cannibals, not carnivores. :wink:

Besides, any animal that eats primarily fish is considered a piscivore, not a carnivore.

Fish also eat vegetation as well as each other, which makes them omnivores.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

lol...besides horse,cats,dogs,hamsters..you get the idea...I can eat anything else for the most part. I use to be a veggie so I always feel bad eating animals but they taste good =/ and I wasn't getting the proper nutrients I needed.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If God didn't want us to eat animals, He wouldn't have made them out of tasty meat! :twisted:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well bears eat other animals,right?


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I always thought it was illegal for humans to consume horse meat in the US, that's why it is exported. But I get if someone does it themselves how would anyone really know.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, but bears also eat plants. Again, they're omnivores, not carnivores.

Cats and dogs are carnivores. Regardless of the people trying to feed them veggies, they're not set up to digest them.

No Erika, it's _not _illegal to eat horse meat in the U.S., nor is it illegal to have your own horse slaughtered for personal consumption. It's only the _sale_ of horse meat for human consumption that's been banned in this country. Except for California and Oregon, which passed laws making all of it illegal. But CA and OR aren't the majority, and the rest of the 48 states have no such laws on the books.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Kates, that makes them cannibals, not carnivores. :wink:
> 
> Besides, any animal that eats primarily fish is considered a piscivore, not a carnivore.
> 
> Fish also eat vegetation as well as each other, which makes them omnivores.


Well true


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Ohh okay,thanks SR.

I read that it was illegal to slaughter and consume horses as well. But I didn't want a huge debate so I kept my pie hole shut.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> I always thought it was illegal for humans to consume horse meat in the US, that's why it is exported. But I get if someone does it themselves how would anyone really know.


I used to think so too, till I joined this forum.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Yep, but bears also eat plants. Again, they're omnivores, not carnivores.
> 
> Cats and dogs are carnivores. Regardless of the people trying to feed them veggies, they're not set up to digest them.
> 
> No Erika, it's _not _illegal to eat horse meat in the U.S., nor is it illegal to have your own horse slaughtered for personal consumption. It's only the _sale_ of horse meat for human consumption that's been banned in this country. Except for California and Oregon, which passed laws making all of it illegal. But CA and OR aren't the majority, and the rest of the 48 states have no such laws on the books.



I was also wondering, I read they closed the last horse slaughter house in the US...does that mean people can still slaughter their own horses though?

Wait, never mind I just actually thoroughly read what you wrote...


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, I can take my own horses to the local slaughter house and have them processed as meat, if I so wish. I _don't_ so wish, but there are no laws saying I can't.

Again, except for CA and OR, who have banned _all_ equine slaughter, you can legally have your own horses processed if you want to eat them. You can't sell the meat though, because the _sale_ of horse meat has been banned. You can give the meat away, just not sell it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

We had this discussion on a previous thread, but we don't eat carnivores due to the associated health risks. However those risks essentially only exist with wild animals - if you were to raise a dog or cat on manmade food then they'd be just as safe to eat as cow or chicken.

Because of the naturally occurring heavy metals on earth, the highest animal on the food chain always has the highest concentration of toxic heavy metals. This is why people are told to limit their intake of certain types of fish (tuna I think?) and things like shark. Because they're eating the fish that are eating other fish that are eating other fish, they have MASSIVE amounts of toxic mercury and the like in their system. All things consumed basically end up inside of carnivores because they're eating what the last animal ate and what the last animal ate and so on and so forth.

On that vein, humans are probably the most poisonous toxic foul sources of food around. :lol: I wouldn't want to be a cannibal just because of the horrid things we put into our bodies!

Bears are a bit different as they tend to stick to things like plants, berries and fish. They'll still contain a lot more heavy metals then the average herbivore, hence why we probably don't regularly eat bear meat.

Anyway that's virtually the only reason we don't eat carnivores, so technically if the animals were farm raised and fed manmade food, they'd be just as edible!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

But there are no more horse slaughter houses in the US anymore. There all shut down. So you would have to your horse to a private slaughter perso?. (don't know the correct terminology for a person that slaughters animals.)

I just want to make it clear I'm not trying to argue. I'm just curious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I do live in Oregon.So anything horse slaughter related is Illegal. I thought it was the whole USA though..atleast I learn a lot on here! Actually this one lady asked how I became so smart about horse stuff(I admitt I am not super smart with horse things but I habe learned a lot from you guys!)..I recommended this site to her


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> But there are no more horse slaughter houses in the US anymore. There all shut down. So you would have to your horse to a private slaughter perso?. (don't know the correct terminology for a person that slaughters animals.)
> 
> I just want to make it clear I'm not trying to argue. I'm just curious.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I am just as curious.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Erika, there are plenty of slaughter houses in the U.S.; it's just the foreign owned _equine_ slaughter houses that were all closed down.

I have a small, locally owned slaughter house near me. There's nothing different about it than the bigger operations except that it's small, and family owned and operated.

They have a small stockyard off to the side, and the slaughtering and processing goes on inside the building. They have a small store out front, but if you're having your own animals processed, you deal directly with the main butcher and not the sales staff.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wait...so they sale the meat?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They can't _sell_ the horse meat, Gidget. They can slaughter and process horses for personal use, but can't sell the meat.

However, if someone brings in hogs, goats, or cattle, they can and do sell some of the meat if they've arranged it with the animal owner.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok. So you can take your horse to a regular cow or pig slaughter house and just keep the meat for yourself. Thanks for clearing that up for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh okay..sorry.


Ewwwww...honestly it kinda makes my stomach sick thinking about it. I'm a visual person and have an over active imagination 

do they shoot em or do they do it like some and have them on hooks and slit their throat and then put them into a boiler and then pull em out...i seen a pig video like that.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pig carcasses have to be boiled in order to get the skin off, so that doesn't surprise me. Chickens are dipped in boiling water too, to make it easier to pluck them. 

I'm sure the local slaughter house uses a captive bolt, then hangs the animals on hooks and slits their throats to drain the blood out of the carcass. Blood filled carcasses are inedible, and they rot faster.

Sorry y'all, but this is just the truth of the matter for every animal we eat. Certain processes are necessary to make and keep the meat edible. They're not cruel, but they are bloody and disturbing to watch.

I plan on getting chickens sometime this year for meat and eggs. I'm going to be doing my own slaughtering, because it doesn't make sense for me to take 5 or 6 chickens to the slaughter house. At least I'll know how they were treated and fed before they became food, and that's important to me. 

I'm also going to try and raise a beef steer at some point. He however, _will_ go to the slaughter house, because I'm not qualified to take on that big of a task on my own.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

O.O

thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Chickens are fun to pluck. One year our oldest sister got us chicks, and they were meat birds, so you HAVE to slaughter them or their hearts will fail and they will die. And we got to do it. Hang em upside down until they are asleep and slit their throuts.

On A different note. Even some plants eat meat. Venus Fly Traps are cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> .
> 
> Sorry y'all, but this is just the truth of the matter for every animal we eat. Certain processes are necessary to make and keep the meat edible. They're not cruel, but they are bloody and disturbing to watch.


 Yeah that's what some people don't get. Just because it's bloody doesn't mean it's cruel.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

We cared for over fifty chickens, two ducks, and two gese before slaughtering them so I understand that slaughter is a necessary task if we are to live but leaving a carcass on the side of the road is just disgusting and wrong. The least the person could've done was take the carcass away from the road. A bloody task is sometimes needed but you could rid of the body in a decent way at least.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well it's gone now...but seriously was a horse head.
I don't know how it got there but as gross as it was it reminded me of my horse anatomy book and the all the muscles whatnot.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

Gidget said:


> well it's gone now...but seriously was a horse head.
> I don't know how it got there but as gross as it was it reminded me of my horse anatomy book and the all the muscles whatnot.


I'm glad that the head has been removed from the road. I would've been freaked out by the site of it as well as sad.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

sounds gross but I was going to take a picture of it for horseforum so you all could see it but didn't have my camera on me and I found out my husband doesn't have a camera cell.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

If I found a horse head on the side of the road, I probably would have taken it home for my sister! :lol: She collects animal skeletons and I managed to nab a perfectly intact kitten skull from the barn a couple years ago. When you grow up on a farm, death is simply part of life. I'm actually fending her off from digging up my dead cat for his skull, but I'm sure she'll get her hands on it eventually. She also has a perfectly intact crow skull.

I grew up butchering animals on the farm, you really learn to appreciate it. I can't handle deliberate abuse of an animal, but death and carcasses and that stuff doesn't bother me at all. It's the circle of life!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

a kitten skull>? wow..thats kinda cool..i don't remember who it was but someone I knew has a perfectly intact mouse skeleton..head to tail!..very neat looking.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Gidget said:


> a kitten skull>? wow..thats kinda cool..i don't remember who it was but someone I knew has a perfectly intact mouse skeleton..head to tail!..very neat looking.


Yeah, it was unfortunate, but raccoons had gotten into the barn and killed a bunch of kittens. We regularly find bones, but never an intact skull before! They usually crack them open to get the brains.

It's super neat when you think about it, I love her crow skull because it just looks so fake! She soaks them all in bleach to get any last shreds of yuck off them and it turns them so white you'd swear it was from a kit!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

poor kittens!
that's gross about cracking open skulls..yuck! A ratcoon got into my friends house once and they woke up screamnig cause the ratcoon was sitting on me while I was sleeping and when the lights went out it jumped on the curtain/curtain rod and ran away...


Does the crow still have it's beak? And if so is it black?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

It should be, dont know if the bleach would affect it...


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

> When you grow up on a farm, death is simply part of life


Ain't that the truth ! 

I also like finding whole intact bones. I have a possum skull that looks pretty cool. You should see my wall, full of animal pelts from my trapping/hunting.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I wish you had taken a photo, it would have been interesting.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I know..I wish I had my camera! Finally found my charger


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay, I am gonna tell a story, I am sure lots of you will think it is gross, but I still laugh over the picture of this.
My best friend in California had a neighborhood idiot who let his stud pony run loose on this mountain where people lived. He tried to breed everyone's mares, chased the cows, was a pain in everyones butt. Everyone tried to get him to pen it up, geld it, anything but he would not listen. Well one morning it was found dead on the road, figured it got hit. At the time, my girlfriend's niece was into putting skeltons bodies back together.
Soooo, my friend got a bathtub, put it on an open pit and put the pony in the tub upside down with its feet sticking out and proceeded to boil it to get the bones clean. It took her about a week, but finally she had a perfect skelton and was able to put it into bags and gave it to her niece to put back together as a project, which she did.
But, to see this big bathtub, four hooves sticking out of it as this went on was rather funny. Especially the double takes of people in cars driving by.
We have a whole basement corner with skulls and antlers in it. Not counting the multiple mounts on the walls of the house.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wow..that's somethign you wouldn't see everyday!..so she removed all the insides herself?

verrrry odd..lol


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Growing up it was really common to go visit grandpa and run out to the barn and find it sluiced with blood still and various severed legs laying around. My sister, bless her heart, when she was 8 years old found a severed pig leg and started poking it until she discovered a ligament she could push and have the leg "wave".

I kid you not, she sat on the side of the road for three HOURS waving at cars with that leg!

You really do learn to entertain yourself as a farm kid. You respect the living, you never make an animal suffer, and you don't fear death. If me or my sister found an animal suffering, we'd throw it in the wild hog pen - I know it SEEMS cruel, but they'll tear it apart in seconds and bring death a lot faster then laying around waiting for a coyote!

I don't ever intend to have children, but let me tell you if I DO, I absolutely refuse to raise them anywhere but a farm.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I live in Canada, and I remember a number of years ago being in a fancy/eclectic restaurant where they had horse steak on the menu. And the guy next table over ordered it for his dinner. It looked a very deep red, like a rich moose steak.

My daughter loves collecting bones. She has a raccoon skull, possum, and intact cat skull to name a few. Her dad mentioned to a customer that she collected bones, and a few days later this guy stopped by and dropped off a freshly butchered pigs head!! Shoulda seen the kid's face when we called her in for a surprise, lol.
I proceded to bake it in the oven until the skin was crisp. I then had the pleasure of grabbing the snout, twisting it, and pulling the face off!! I will admit, we ate the cheeks. We scraped off as much flesh as we could, then I boiled the skull for a while. Over did it though, because the skull split down the middle. Nothing that a little Elmer's glue wouldn't fix. Daughter then painted it green and red (why not?), and voila... Velociraptor skull!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

O.O

wow...you ate part of a pigs head?! ewwww


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Gidget said:


> O.O
> 
> wow...you ate part of a pigs head?! ewwww


 You're funny :lol:
Ever had pickled pigs feet?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

lacyloo said:


> You're funny :lol:
> Ever had pickled pigs feet?


Yuck! I tried those once, never ever will again.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

HECK NO!

I won't eat intestines,tongue,feet,heart,kidneys..whatever ppl eat that I find weird....oh forgot one..liver..heck no will I never eat that stuff. I actually pay close attention what kind of meat I'm eating and I am sure I probably at some parts mixed in food but the thought is gross and if I know it's in it I won't touch it.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh and are they chewy? Sounds chewy....I won't eat pork rinds either...


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Cheeks are considered some of the best meats on animals to eat... The meat is the same wheter it comes from the leg back butt or cheeks, it is still just muscle tissue, nothing gross about it.

I personally do not like to eat organs, dont care for the taste, a bit to strong for me, but to each their own.

OMG Wyoming, that sounds oddly hilarious in a very obscene way. PONY PUZZLES! hhaahaha


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well I still couldn't do it....I am verrry picky with meat but not with fruits,veggies,or dairy.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh well..I don't like milk by itself..it taste weird..I like soy and almond milk.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I love milk! I can go through a gallon a day easy, but that is a very expensive habit that had to stop when I got my own place. I have never had almond milk, does it taste like almonds?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I found almond milk to be gritty. Honey, I did not think it tasted like almonds. You would not mistake it for milk in a blind taste test or anything but it is milk tasting. (Does that make sense?)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I love liver, especially chicken or beef liver. Cook it up with onions and it's totally yummy!

I won't drink faux milk. If I'm going to drink it or use on and in things, it has to be cow's milk, period.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

almost milk wasn't gritty to me...I had the chocolate kind and it's more watered down then milk unless you get like the 1%.

It does not taste like almonds  But it is good and soy milk is pretty much the bomb too.

Cow milk..I use for baking and cereal..oh and oreos..other than that won't drink it.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> If God didn't want us to eat animals, He wouldn't have made them out of tasty meat! :twisted:


This!!!:wink:


It truly was a skinned horse head though. I had to go and look at it gross,but I was curious. It actually didnt really bother me at all. It probably fell off a truck on the way to the big cat farm or something. I havent heard of any reports of a missing horse and I am sure someone would have noticed their Lightning wasnt in the pasture anymore by now:think: :wink:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> I am sure someone would have noticed their Lightning wasnt in the pasture anymore by now:think: :wink:


:lol::lol:

I haven't heard any reports either. I read the newspaper as well and nothing sooo it was probably headed to the big cats or some other place for food.

Poor little horse.It honestly made me said and paranoid about my horse being hacked but it was interesting looking and I am no longer worried about my horse being killed...she was still there in the morning :lol:


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I would have stopped and picked it up. I have a skull in my barn right now that I got from a pasture where a horse died a few years ago.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i dunno if I could pick it up..atleast not with bare hands...it would be a neat science project for school if I was still in school though!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Critter heads were always laying around when I grew up. Mom would get boxed of boned form the local processing plant for the dogs and just dump them in the yard for them. The happiest dog had to be the one who got the calf head, they would always fight over that especially.

There were also deer legs and heads and such always laying around. I guess when you live in the boonies and see deer carcasses strung up in trees like ornaments every deer season, the butchering of animals just really neglects to disturb you anymore. I swear I have watched more deer gutted than anything. ******** sure can break one down fast haha. Always hated it when someone would bring a city slicker down and dummy would slit the poop bag and ruin a hole carcass not to mention smell up the whole block...bleckk


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Hands wash.....


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

ewww

well why would you have someone that wasn't experience gut an animal?


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

So they could have the learning experience, Is my guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i guess thats true..but man would I get grossed out if they cut that open..just imagine the smell.

I have never purposly killed anything in my life.
I have lived on a hobby farm and deer legs would be in our yard and we would have a lot of animals get killed on the road or this one time I forgot to feed my bird and it died O.O I know people can be animal lovers and still kill. I'm a softy and can't do that.The only time I can is when it's suffering from something and needs to die quick.Yet,I have never done that sooo..I probably sound like a major city girl  But I like the country much more.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Gidget said:


> ewww
> 
> well why would you have someone that wasn't experience gut an animal?


How do you think a person becomes experienced? I gutted my first animal when I was 12.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> How do you think a person becomes experienced? I gutted my first animal when I was 12.


 
I know everyone has to learn somehow at some point if they decide they want to do that. I am sorry.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I absolutely love elk but you have to be DARN careful when you dress one, and the last guy I dated, his dad had a freezer full of elk his brother had bagged and dressed and holy jesus, it made you want to cry how bad he ruined the meat. It was completey inedible, the stink was just disgusting.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I have tried horse meat before. I found it to be a sweet tasting kind of meat. I actually liked it. Would I eat it again? Yes, I would. Did you know that during WWII the U S military was the biggest buyer of horse meat? It was cheaper than beef. 

Here in Korea, they raise dogs to eat. They raise a specific type of dog. It isnt your typical house yapper. They don't eat dog all the time, only in the spring in preperation for summer. It is quite expensive to eat. The reason they eat it, is they believe the dog meat contains essential nutrients to help them survive the really hot days. Just thought some of you might find that interesting.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes Gidget she gutted the pony first.
I gut my animals that I shoot(deer, elk, moose, buffalo) the first one was hard, but now its pretty easy. In the case of my buffalo, it took two of us to gut it, what a HUGE animal. Sure tastes good though.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

armydogs said:


> I have tried horse meat before. I found it to be a sweet tasting kind of meat. I actually liked it. Would I eat it again? Yes, I would. Did you know that during WWII the U S military was the biggest buyer of horse meat? It was cheaper than beef.
> 
> Here in Korea, they raise dogs to eat. They raise a specific type of dog. It isnt your typical house yapper. They don't eat dog all the time, only in the spring in preperation for summer. It is quite expensive to eat. The reason they eat it, is they believe the dog meat contains essential nutrients to help them survive the really hot days. Just thought some of you might find that interesting.


 
Have you ate dog before too?


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

No, I havent eaten dog before. If I am given the opportunity I will. It is mainly put in soup. So, should be pretty interesting.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I know it's a different type of culture and it is interesting..have you ate cat?! I heard they are stringy.

So when you look at a horse..do you think of food? I always wonder what horse eaters think of when they look at them.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

It is definitely a different culture over here. I will have to post pictures sometime soon. 

No, I haven't eaten cat. I have done fresh road kill raccoon. It was pretty stringy. Not bad though. No, when I look at horses I don't see a great big steak walking around. I see an animal that has many different uses. Whether it be for companionship, food, or a means to get around. Honestly, it is the same with cows for me. They have a purpose. It all depends on how you treat them, and what you end up doing with them.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

okay,just curious 

I like cows a lot too but I also like the way they taste...I like seafood,chicken,turkey,beef,and when it comes to pigs..ham on the holidays and occasional bacon..other than that I don't really like to eat them...oh well I like hotdogs too but usually get the all beef or kosher ones


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Gidget said:


> So when you look at a horse..do you think of food? I always wonder what horse eaters think of when they look at them.



So do YOU see Mcnuggets walking around instead of cute little chickies? Nice tender steaks instead of a cute fluffy cow? A hot glazed ham instead of Babe and Gordy?? What about breaded and fried sticks instead of the goldfish in your fish tank?

I have eaten horse and still keep them as pets and love them very much. I have raised pigs as pets and grandma had them butchered when they were nice and big. Same with cows and chickens.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

if it were me i'd have definitely taken that horse head home! would be awesome to own an intact horse skull! Honeysuga did you guys Marinate the horse meat? or season it any? sounds like it might be a spicy/sweet tasting meat.

we went riding down an old back road on horses and honestly i felt a little creeped out when we passed 10! half eaten deer Carcasses. one even had a rope tide tightly around it's neck. idk what was going on. but i am very lucky my horse wasn't scared of a carcass. i'm not sure if maybe we had hunters that just killed for fun? or if maybe they were all hit by a car in a 1 mile radius.. but thats doubtful. or maybe spotlight hunting but again they would have taken the bodies and meat.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Honeysuga said:


> So do YOU see Mcnuggets walking around instead of cute little chickies? Nice tender steaks instead of a cute fluffy cow? A hot glazed ham instead of Babe and Gordy?? What about breaded and fried sticks instead of the goldfish in your fish tank?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Just read all 12 pages of this thread. It might have gone off topic but it's completely fascinating!

The previous owners of this house left behind a huge collections of skulls. I haven't identified them all, but I believe them to be primarily raccoon skulls, though some might be cats, not really sure. One really fascinated me, it looked, in shape and size, to be a squirrel skull, but had a carnivorous set of teeth. :shock: It might have been a kitten skull, but I don't think so - the occiput was too long and pronounced. Maybe a baby possum? Don't know. I'll have to take a picture, if it's still around somewhere. I gave most the skulls away (not really interested in keeping them myself) but there are still a few laying around.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

VooDoo! Yikes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

VooDoo? They use skulls for VooDoo? I dont know anything about VooDoo except for what I saw in Weekend At Berneys 2 ^.^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Update on horse head...the horse head was by a ladies house yada yada yada..anyways,I know the lady a little bit. i met her on the road and decided to ride with her since I was on Gidget. Anyways,the lady took pictures of it! She said it was laying around on the road for like 4 days and some critters took down a road that was even closer to where I board my horse.

Maaaaybe I can see about getting the pictures?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Ya you should! I regret not getting a few! This is one of the funniest threads I have read........


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

hahaha,glad you enjoy the thread,hahahaa.

I will see if the lady can send me some pics or something.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Gidget said:


> And no I don't picture that. Sorry..stupid question.Should have thought about it more. Sounds as you have been offended.


Nope not at all, just had a slap forehead moment when I read that, like DUHHHH! lol


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I think that's a huge part of why I'm realistic about death as well. I grew up on my grandpa's farm, and of COURSE you make friends and pets out of the adorable calves, and sweet goats and pigs with huge personality. So when you grow up as a small child being forced to acknowledge that your pet is going to feed you, it's difficult to see horses as any different - I hate cruelty of any animal, but I DO fully support USING animals. I am 110% against SPORT hunting - I am 110% for hunting for food. I think it's a waste to just dump carcasses in the ground.

You learn that death is natural, and you learn to respect the animals in death. My grandpa used to have Filipino friends who he raised animals for and they came over for butchering parties - it was so amazing having that in my childhood. They say a prayer for every animal before they kill it, and they use every SINGLE part of the animal including the blood. About the lowest thing you could do in their culture is mistreat a carcass - the animals are worth JUST as much in death as they are in life, if not more.

Very fascinating when you get to see how other cultures do it!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

That is a very interesting sounding occasion Macabre. Many cultures greatle respect death and accept it as a part of life. It seems the american culture is hell bent on trying to hide from it and ignore it, which of course leads to so much information and kids growing up thinking killing and eating animals is cruel. I find this vary sad indeed.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I think that's a huge part of why I'm realistic about death as well. I grew up on my grandpa's farm, and of COURSE you make friends and pets out of the adorable calves, and sweet goats and pigs with huge personality. So when you grow up as a small child being forced to acknowledge that your pet is going to feed you, it's difficult to see horses as any different - I hate cruelty of any animal, but I DO fully support USING animals. I am 110% against SPORT hunting - I am 110% for hunting for food. I think it's a waste to just dump carcasses in the ground.
> 
> You learn that death is natural, and you learn to respect the animals in death. My grandpa used to have Filipino friends who he raised animals for and they came over for butchering parties - it was so amazing having that in my childhood. They say a prayer for every animal before they kill it, and they use every SINGLE part of the animal including the blood. About the lowest thing you could do in their culture is mistreat a carcass - the animals are worth JUST as much in death as they are in life, if not more.
> 
> Very fascinating when you get to see how other cultures do it!


 
I just want to say I like that they respected the animal and said a prayer for each one. If I were an animal I would want that done as I am givng my body toyou so you can survive and live..etc.

I don't think it's cruel to eat animals or kill them...I just couldnt do it. I couldn't and will not eat certain parts of the body either. But I just can't see stormy getting hacked up and being served on the dinner table.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Honeysuga said:


> That is a very interesting sounding occasion Macabre. Many cultures greatle respect death and accept it as a part of life. It seems the american culture is hell bent on trying to hide from it and ignore it, which of course leads to so much information and kids growing up thinking killing and eating animals is cruel. I find this vary sad indeed.


Exactly! I grew up hunting and fishing....for food....that is what we are supposed to do! And we always use what we kill. One time we were out deer hunting and I shot a chipmunk.....they made me cook and eat it...lol...tasted like chicken! 
We just learned if we shot it we were going to eat it....and I never saw hunting as being cruel or unusual. Though I have met many people that feel that way * rolls eyes*


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Hunting the little deers on those ridiculous farms where you sit on top of the feeder and pop ole bamby when he is having his bedtime snack is very wrong IMO, but it does prevent those city slickers from going out and killing off all of the bucks just for their horns... I see that as sort of a necessary evil to prevent excessive sport hunting of bucks.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i didn't know that was for sport when they are up in those feeder bunk things...awwww,that's sad. Oh and a question for the hunters out there...is it illegal to shoot a doe?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

It isnt for sport as much as the trophy.

Nope, not at all. Most just go for the buck for the trophy. Bucks are actually in short suply around here so hunters are limited as to how many they can shoot a season. In my experience they are a much tougher meat(testosterone maybe) so my family usually go for the does.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh okay. Thanks.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

My dad was a hunter, & ate what he killed. Including racoons, snapping turtles and so forth. Since we had to eat what he ate, too, I thank god that he didn't ever try to shoot a snake.... anyway, he always said that the reason some game animals ended up tough and gamey tasting was because they were either old (tough) or they hadn't been shot clean dead. If they were shot and ran, the adrenaline made them taste gamey. So, the better the hunter, the better the meat, my Dad would have said. 

Interesting thread.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with your dad LadyTrails.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Ladytrails said:


> My dad was a hunter, & ate what he killed. Including racoons, snapping turtles and so forth. Since we had to eat what he ate, too, *I thank god that he didn't ever try to shoot a snake.... *anyway, he always said that the reason some game animals ended up tough and gamey tasting was because they were either old (tough) or they hadn't been shot clean dead. If they were shot and ran, the adrenaline made them taste gamey. So, the better the hunter, the better the meat, my Dad would have said.
> 
> Interesting thread.


Lol...thats funny you should say that. Once when I was young we were out hunting and I caught a frog.....I let it go in a pond and just as it jumped into the water a snake went by and ate it....well...I was actually pretty sad (maybe around seven:wink so my older brother got his pellet gun and went and shot the snake. My uncle was so mad that my brother shot the snake for eating the frog that he made him eat it:shock: I felt so bad for him,but he didnt seem to mind....lol. We did find my frog in the snake (which my brother didnt have to eat...lol. But I actually thought that was pretty gross.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

That's a great story and I can see my dad doing that, too! Rabbits and squirrels were common on our table, too, but I remember racoon as being totally nasty. He's the only person I ever knew who could kill a frog on a pond bank with a rifle. He loved turtle meat and we ate frog legs all the time. After we were grown he actually did eat snake and told us all about it. He took a picture and it was totally creepy to see that long backbone on his plate. I'm gagging just thinking about it....


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeeuck! Honestly I dont think I could eat frog or snake :/ I have eaten alligator though! It was actually really tasty!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

And I couldn't eat alligator!  I tasted it once with my Dad but I was all grown up so I didn't have to clean my plate.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol! I ate it at a party  It wont be my first choice or anything,but it really wasnt bad....


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> Lol! I ate it at a party  It wont be my first choice or anything,but it really wasnt bad....


 
Whoa!

I would try that...I had squid..thata good...you chipmunk eater!


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

After this I might become a veggie... I just don't get how people can be so heartless. Why do people keep horses as pets and then say: I could eat horse and collect bones and stuff. No offense, it's just me being squeamish and hot headed.  

^ you guys sound like your on I'm A Celebrity Get Me out of here.


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

Bah - why is it heartless to keep pets and then say that they could eat a horse and collect bones etc??. - I think it is a healthy outlook at life - theres nothing I hate more than those people that say "oooh , I cant eat that - it has a face" Im sorry , but vegetarians **** me off no end. I dont have any issue with people not eating meat , but dont throw it up in my face because of my life choices.


Why is keeping horses as pets and they saying I could eat horse any more disgusting than keeping chickens as pets and then eating chicken , or cows , or fish or any other animal for that matter? 

It cracks me up when my 2 year old sees an animal and the first thing he says isnt 'look at that cute lamb/calf/chick etc etc' its 'can I eat that animal?' ..shortly followed by "Will daddy put that animal in the pan or in the oven?? - can I have sauce on it?"

His priceless moment was when we went to see our friends new baby chicks and he came out with "Those chickens would be tasty in my mouth" much to the horror of his city slicker cousin. 

honestly - we keep chickens as pets , and he knows that they are to be respected and that if we treat them nicely they will give us eggs - but he also knows that the meat birds are killed so that they can be eaten , he knows that 'Stew-it' our neighbours goat will end up as dinner. And, while he loved the sheep in the paddock while it was there , its pelt on the lounge room floor is his favorite place for a nap.

In short - I think it is ridiculous to say that it is wrong to eat animals that are also kept as pets. So long as the animals are treated with respect and care while they are alive - I see no problem with it. The problem lies with people who do not understand it and try and victimize others for utlising another use for animals that others might consider pets. 

Would I eat my pet cat?? no, but I wouldn't condemn others should they choose to do so.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^^ agreed!


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol - I can't eat that, it has a face. I'm not veggie though, but don't like the bigger animal meats, ie. steak and horsemeat.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

armydogs said:


> It is definitely a different culture over here. I will have to post pictures sometime soon.
> 
> It all depends on how you treat them, and what you end up doing with them.


Please don't.
I've seen pictures of dogs with their front legs tied behind their backs, cans or wire around their jaws so they can't scream, stacked like cord wood. That's no way to treat any living creature-ever.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Scoope said:


> Bah - why is it heartless to keep pets and then say that they could eat a horse and collect bones etc??. - I think it is a healthy outlook at life - theres nothing I hate more than those people that say "oooh , I cant eat that - it has a face" Im sorry , but vegetarians **** me off no end. I dont have any issue with people not eating meat , but dont throw it up in my face because of my life choices.
> 
> Why is keeping horses as pets and they saying I could eat horse any more disgusting than keeping chickens as pets and then eating chicken , or cows , or fish or any other animal for that matter?


I'm a vegetarian. No one else in my family is a vegetarian and my boyfriend (with whom I live) is also not a vegetarian. When I tell someone that I am a vegetarian I usually will get about 10 annoying questions about it. There are times when I order food from a waitress and say "no meat please" and guess what ends up in my pasta? A nice hunk of chicken! When I say "I don't eat anything that had a face, or that pooped* (*can inset other verbage here when appropriate)" it usually gets the point across pretty quickly. Otherwise, people simply do not listen. Not sure why MY life choices "**** you off" considering you are not involved. You know what ****es me off? When people try to put meat in your food to be *funny*. Perhaps it goes both ways?

Don't feel like I need to comment on why I think eating horse is gross considering my paragraph above. there is something particularly disturbing to me about being ok with eating companion animals. Probably because I think it's sad that they trust us when they shouldn't.


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

Vegetarians dont irritate me if they dont pass comment or try and make me feel bad for eating animals. Yes it does go both ways - I dont see why it is appropriate for people to comment to make you feel bad for being a vegetarian either. And im not trying to make you feel bad - im only expressing my feelings on my personal experience with vegetarians and vegetarianism. 

Like I said , peoples life choices are theirs and theirs alone, I dont think it is ok to try and press those choices on other people.

I have lived in a house hold where one person was a vegetarian and no one else was. And to be frank it was a pain having to accommodate their dietary choices and so often I would make a salad and if they wanted somthing different than they can make it them selves (and so often we would cook a chicken , or make a lasagne and they would spend the entire meal making faces and looking like they had been slapped in the face with a wet fish) . Which in my opinion is fair enough. 

If you are ordering food and dont want meat - dont order something that contains meat! then your problem wouldn't occur in the first place. If there are no vegetarian choices , then eat somewhere else. You make a problem for yourself by putting yourself in that position.

I have a gluten allergy - I dont order a bread roll and say "oh , by the way - I dont want any wheat in it please" , someone with a dairy allergy dosn't order ice cream. If you dont want chicken , dont order something that has chicken in it. 

anyway , just my opinion - take it with a grain of salt if you choose to.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Okay. But consider what you've just posted. First you mention that peoples life choices are theirs and that they shouldn't be harassed to make any other choice. Then you're saying how annoying it is to deal with one because you have to put in extra work. Finally, you mention that I shouldn't go anywhere where there isn't a vegetarian choice. So what is it? Do I inconvenience my family by telling them that i won't go to the steakhouse or do i go and order a pasta without meat? You dont seem like you are trying to be rude or mean or aggressive but you've juxtaposed your post. I think the point that we agree on is that people have different choices and no one is the same. Perhaps I just read into your comment too far.


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

If you order the pasta , and it has chicken in it - dont be suprised if it comes with chicken in it - unfortunately , that happens. Take the chicken out and dont eat it , but dont make a scene about it. 

Peoples life choices are theirs and they shouldent be harassed to make any other choice , but they shouldn't impose those on other people either. And if I am cooking dinner for 10 people , then yes cooking a separate dinner for one is an awful lot of extra work and a huge imposition on me. It makes me even less inclined to want to put the effort into making something special for them when they sit there making faces at the dinner ive cooked for everybody else. On the flip side , when we have friends over who are vegetarian (I no longer live with the vegetarian) we will often do a pot luck type thing , where we will bring one thing , and they will bring another and then we know that both dietary choices/needs are catered for - and no one feels like the HAVE to go out of their way. Believe me I know there is nothing more frustrating that trying to cater for a coeliac, so I dont expect people to. 

Maybe you could cook something vegetarian for your family to put on the table at dinner time and they could try it and see if they like it. Then you wouldn't have them waving it in your face , and you wouldn't be an imposition on whoever it is that has to cater for your choice. At the very least you would know that there was something tasty for you to eat! which is always good IMO. 

My post is not juxtaposed at all, I do feel that you are reading into it in an attempt to see what you want to see. Which isnt there unfortunately.  

I never said dont go anywhere where there isnt a vegetarian choice. I said don't get ****ed if you order something that has meat and it comes with meat, there are restaurants that cater for vegetarians and if you are eating somewhere that is clearly a place that serves meat dishes (like said steak house) whether that be your choice or not - don't get upset if things arnt catered exactly to you. Maybe you could suggest that your family try eating somewhere else for a change?? Not in a nasty way - just "Hey , weve eaten at this steak house before , why dont we try a different place next time?". Often when I go out to restaurants there is virtually nothing I can eat due to the presence of gluten. Not alot I can do about it , like I said in my above post - I cant order the roll and say 'no wheat please' , it doesn't work like that. I just have to like it or lump it - as do millions of other people for whatever reason. 

Im glad you see that I am not being rude, mean or aggressive - people do have different choices , and it is up to the person making that choice to deal with the consequence of it. Whether they be appealing or not is a different matter.


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

That is just sick! And horse _rapings??? _What is going on with our world?! This is horrible.


----------

